# NEMBAfest @ KT, VT



## crank (May 4, 2012)

Well I have been wanting to attend a NEMBAfest for a few years now and when I got an email regarding this year's event at Burke and KT I thought I should just make plans and go.  But I noticed they said there would be live music so I emailed NEMBA's pres. and said I'd like to submit my band for consideration. He forwarded my info to the folks at Burke in charge of such things and now I will not only be attending and riding at NEMBAfest I will also be playing guitar with my band, the Colt Six, Saturday evening.

Can't wait for 7/23!


----------



## WoodCore (May 4, 2012)

Nice!! I'll be sure to check your band out.


----------

